# صور خيالية



## BITAR (13 فبراير 2008)

*صور خياليه جميلة يارب تعجبكم*​

.
.
.​​


----------



## RAMY_ALBAGDADY (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صور خيالية*

وتعيش على هذه الصور الرووووووووووووووعة جدا جدا اخوك من العراق رامي البغدادي  وشكرا


----------



## totty (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صور خيالية*

_مش فاهمه دى بتبقى زى تابلوهات كده وتتعلق
صح ولا انا غلط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

بس فيها فن جاااااااااااااااااااامد_​


----------



## فادية (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صور خيالية*

الله جميله  خالص  يا  بيتر 
 بس  احلى وحده  بتاعت   موناليزا  دي   بتلعب  استغمايه  والا ايه 
هههههههههههههههههه
حقيقي  جميله   تسلم  ايديك​


----------



## twety (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صور خيالية*

هههههههههههههههههههه
كلهم احلة من بعض
بس برضه انا زى فتوووووووووش
عجبتنى بتاعت الموناليزا
سكررررررررررررة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## BITAR (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صور خيالية*



RAMY_ALBAGDADY قال:


> وتعيش على هذه الصور الرووووووووووووووعة جدا جدا اخوك من العراق رامي البغدادي وشكرا


*شكرا على مرورك يا رامى *
*ومرحب بيك وبكل العراقيين*​


----------



## BITAR (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صور خيالية*



totty قال:


> _مش فاهمه دى بتبقى زى تابلوهات كده وتتعلق_
> 
> _صح ولا انا غلط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟_​
> 
> _بس فيها فن جاااااااااااااااااااامد_​


*الصراحة فن جامد جامد*
*شكرا على المرور يا totty*​


----------



## BITAR (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صور خيالية*



فادية قال:


> الله جميله خالص يا بيتر
> 
> بس احلى وحده بتاعت موناليزا دي بتلعب استغمايه والا ايه
> هههههههههههههههههه
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*موناليزا بقى *
*تعمل الى هي عايزاه*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على مرورك يا فادية*​


----------



## BITAR (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صور خيالية*



twety قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> كلهم احلة من بعض
> بس برضه انا زى فتوووووووووش
> عجبتنى بتاعت الموناليزا
> ...


*واضح ان زوقك زى *
*زووووووووووووووووووووووق *
*فاديه*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## vetaa (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صور خيالية*

حلووووووووووين بجد
تسلم ايدك
هما عجبونى

بس للاسف فى حاجات مش فاهماها:smil13:

تصدق فعلا زعلت على الموناليزا
كانت حلوة:t33:
هههههههههههههه


----------



## BITAR (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صور خيالية*



vetaa قال:


> حلووووووووووين بجد
> تسلم ايدك
> هما عجبونى
> 
> ...


*الصوره طبيعيه يا*vetaa
*وعاديه جدا*
*ولكن الفنان اضاف عليها *
*شبه الواقعيه *
*وكانها متحركة*
*هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## جيلان (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صور خيالية*

*حلوييييين جدا يا بيتر
تسلم ايدك يا باشا
واحلى وحدة بتاعة المونالزا الى زهئانة من اعدتها دىىىىىىىى هههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا باشا*


----------



## BITAR (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صور خيالية*



جيلان قال:


> *حلوييييين جدا يا بيتر*
> *تسلم ايدك يا باشا*
> *واحلى وحدة بتاعة المونالزا الى زهئانة من اعدتها دىىىىىىىى هههههههههههههههههههه*
> *ميرسى يا باشا*


*هتعمل ايه*
*زهقت من الوحدة*
*هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## شنودة بستان (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صور خيالية*

بجد بجد بجد جاااااااااااااااااامدين 
تسلم ايدك يا بيتر ​


----------



## شنودة بستان (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صور خيالية*

بجد بجد بجد جاااااااااااااااااامدين 
تسلم ايدك يا بيتر ​


----------



## ملاك فرج (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صور خيالية*

جميلة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## BITAR (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صور خيالية*



شنودة بستان قال:


> بجد بجد بجد جاااااااااااااااااامدين
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا بيتر​


*شكرا يا شنودة على مرورك *​


----------



## BITAR (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صور خيالية*



ملاك فرج قال:


> جميلة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> ربنا يعوضك


*شكرا يا ملاك فرج على مرورك الجميل*​


----------



## amjad-ri (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صور خيالية*

الله جميله خالص يا بيتر ​


----------



## ميرنا (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صور خيالية*

طب دول يتقال عليهم ايه ؟​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صور خيالية*

جمال جدا يابيتر ​


----------



## kajo (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صور خيالية*

جامده

جدااااااااااااااا


وانا عندى فى الشقه بتاعتى كتير منها  صور خرافه 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## كوك (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صور خيالية*

حلوه اوى


----------



## فيفيان فايز (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صور خيالية*

لأ بجد فنان يابيتر 
الصور حلوه قوى بس محتاجه تكون معبره اكتر 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## BITAR (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صور خيالية*



amjad-ri قال:


> الله جميله خالص يا بيتر ​


*شكرا ياamjad-ri*
*على المرور*​


----------



## BITAR (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صور خيالية*



girl ava kyrillos قال:


> طب دول يتقال عليهم ايه ؟​


*يتقال ليهم شكرا *
*لمشاركتك ومرورك يا ميرنا*​


----------



## BITAR (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صور خيالية*



kokoman قال:


> جمال جدا يابيتر ​


*شكرا kokoman*
*على المجامله*​


----------



## BITAR (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صور خيالية*



kajo قال:


> جامده
> 
> جدااااااااااااااا
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*شقة*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*انا معلوماتى انك ساكن فى خيمه جواله*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صور خيالية*



كوك قال:


> حلوه اوى


*شكرا يا كوك*​


----------



## BITAR (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صور خيالية*



فيفيان فايز قال:


> لأ بجد فنان يابيتر
> الصور حلوه قوى بس محتاجه تكون معبره اكتر
> ربنا يباركك


*شكرا يا فيفيان فايز*
*مجامله رقيقه*​


----------

